# A fish to keep my betta company?



## luvsheidi (Dec 22, 2012)

recently i have realized how bored Darth Vader (my fish) has gotten. my dad was suggesting giving him a little friend to keep him company. im not so sure though because i dont know because my tank is only five gallons and i dont know if thats too small for two fish to live together. is it a good idea? i mean i know he is bred to fight but i think thats only with other males of his species right? and even if i got another fish it would be a small one not a big one. i dont know im just confused i need some help! thanks!:-D


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't know what size tank you have, but you don't want to overload the tank. I personally don't have other fish with my bettas at this time. You can't keep any other bettas with him. He will fight both male and females. I know that you can keep neon tetras with bettas. They are schooling fish, though, so you would need around 6 of them, and again, if your tank isn't big enough, your bio-load will be too much. You might want to consider a snail or some shrimp. I think he would be entertained by those. Hopefully someone with more experience keeping different fish with bettas will weigh in! I know it can be confusing, but you'll figure it out!

*EDIT* I just reread the post and saw that I overlooked the part where you have a five gallon... *facepalm* Sorry! So with a five gallon, you wouldn't have enough space for schooling fish.


----------



## BarefootPixie (Jun 8, 2012)

If your tank is only five gallons then it would really be a stretch to put any other fish in it. Like Tabbie said, you could get some snails or shrimp. Darth Vader might attack them though, depending on how aggressive he is. My Oberon attacked and killed one of my snails before I moved him to a different tank, but Mokiki has no problem with them. If you do get shrimp or snails you'll want to have a spare tank on hand in case things get hairy.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

If you have a 5 gallon, your options are limited.
You can:

-divide and get another betta
-get shrimp or snails


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Red cherry shrimp if it's planted or a snail. My betta loves his buddy Gary the blue mystery snail.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd get a snail.


----------



## lady124 (Apr 9, 2013)

i think a cory cat would do


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Corydoras need to live in schools and even for pygmy corydoras I think a 5 gallon tank is much too small.


----------



## Ronbeast (Jul 26, 2012)

I recommend a snail, they're fun to watch and they definitely keep betta's entertained. My betta is extremely aggressive ,he will flare at my finger any time I put it near the tank and he will even flare at me if I look at him. He flares as big as he can go and swims around the tank in a fury.

He's aggressive, but my snail is tough enough to take anything he throws at her. They've been living together now for 5 months and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Sanji (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd definitely go with either a snail or an adf. I have a 2.5 gallon with my male betta and a male adf. They get along very well and its plenty of space for the two of them. I was a bit nervous about getting the frog at first because my betta Sanji was a bit aggressive, but because the frog looks nothing like him, they get along. As far as feeding, I take my little froggie out and feed him separately


----------



## luvsheidi (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks for the help! im considering getting a snail now. is there a specific type of snail i would have to get? and also hes not that aggressive hes more laid back and thats really not typical for a betta but its nice.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I got a mystery snail and they seem to do fine but maybe you can provide a more enriching environment?


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Nerite snails are great. They can't breed in freshwater, so you don't get ovverun with snails. Great algae eaters, and their shells come in all kinds of great patterns.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just got some Nerite snails last night for my two tanks. I never thought a snail would be exciting - but they are pretty neat. And as VJM said - they have awesome shell patterns! I really hope my bettas don't attack them  I was going to get shrimp but figured they would likely be killed/eaten. I figured snails were safer because they have shells and move so slow. I don't even think my fish have noticed they are alive yet - hope it stays that way!


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I've had nitrite snails in my 5 gallon tanks for about a week now. So far my bettas have been cool with them. But I did take the bettas out, rearrange the tank a bit, add the snail to each 5 gallon first, and then put back in each male back into his tank. I don't know if they think the snails are new decorations or something, but so far so good.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

My guys will occasionally notice one and flare at it, and then just swim off. No biting or bullying. I think it is just entertainment.


----------



## Kels (Feb 21, 2013)

stellar981 said:


> I just got some Nerite snails last night for my two tanks. I never thought a snail would be exciting - but they are pretty neat. And as VJM said - they have awesome shell patterns! I really hope my bettas don't attack them  I was going to get shrimp but figured they would likely be killed/eaten. I figured snails were safer because they have shells and move so slow. I don't even think my fish have noticed they are alive yet - hope it stays that way!



Did you QT them or just toss them in?


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Kels said:


> Did you QT them or just toss them in?


Sorry I just saw your message. I actually did not QT them, per the store's instruction. I did acclimate them though. All is well, except one of them (the single one in my 5 gal) has been spending a lot of time in his shell. He appears to be alive, I was told they do that? Either way, I was told they don't carry disease. I hope I wasn't misinformed...


----------



## Nemobaby (Apr 21, 2013)

I am a new fish person. My son moved out and I have a fish...well had a fish. Nemo was the most docil boy he loved to play. But I was having problems with algae so I went to the fish store and they said with a 5 gallon tank I could have a dwarf algae eater and a cat fish...well in the last couple days Nemo died and algae eater was playing around and 10 mintues later dead...So I have kitty fish who is a tiger who is still with me. I am so upset! I never would of done anything to hurt Nemo he was my fish buddy. Algae eater was so fun. So I need help here...I have been looking at what could cause in disease to kill my fish..maybe I fed too much..never heard of water control, so before I kill kitty can someone please help me. I miss Nemo!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

First, welcome. Sorry about Nemo.

Did you cycle the tank before transferring Nemo and buddies? If not, search the forum for information on cycling to better understand what might have happened to them.

You could also start another thread so more people will see it and respond.

Again, sorry about Nemo.


----------



## Nemobaby (Apr 21, 2013)

I have not heard of cycling but I will look it up. I got the new fish, let them sit in the tank like they told me until they came to the same temp them put them in...they seemed to get a long wonderfully until dead. Nemo was so cute he would snuggle the catfish! So far kitty fish is doing fine and swimming around. But thank you!!


----------

